# No dust from my rouer table.



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I just got through routing several pieces of MDF and there is no dust left behind. I am a happy camper. As you can see I have the Kreg table model router table and built a base for it. I bought one of the square plastic dust pans for a table saw. I got it from Grizzly. I hooked a 4" hose to it and it goes to my Grizzly dust collector. I cut 1/4" plywood and covered all sides of my Kreg router table using velcro so I can take it off if needed. I also hook my shop vac to the router fence. This works so good that I thought I would pass it on.

Don


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Great idea with the Velcro Hawkeye! I have a full size Kreg Rouer table and I am considering the Kreg benchtop as well to set up for a specific task I do often. If possible could you measure from the center of the bit to the front edge of the table and the center of the bit to the fence face at it's furthest point back? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

Nice great idea


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Marv said:


> Great idea with the Velcro Hawkeye! I have a full size Kreg Rouer table and I am considering the Kreg benchtop as well to set up for a specific task I do often. If possible could you measure from the center of the bit to the front edge of the table and the center of the bit to the fence face at it's furthest point back? Thanks in advance!


Hey Marve! 

From the middle of the bit to the front of the table is "9 1/2 inches"

From the middle of the fence to the back of the table is "6 1/4 inches"

With the fence back as far as it will go and locked down it is "1 1/2 inches". The fence will go back futher but it will not lock down.

Don


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a MLCS Router Table Top with a vacuum hose attached the same way I think from the photo, but I still have some dust depending on my cut. I wonder if I can utilize the Velcro somehow under the table. :shifty:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't see why not. Get some 1/4" plywood and start boxing it in. At the hardware store they sell velcro by the roll and order this pan to put in the bottom.

Don

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Table-Saw-Dust-Hood-14-x-14-/W1005


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Don, that 14” looks like it’s the perfect size for my cabinet. 

I just have one more question and that is are you only using the hole in the Router Insert for the vacuum intake or do you have another intake port in the cabinet to increase the flow around the motor? I was just thinking that depending on the hole size of the Insert it might slow down the suction of the vacuum I think. I don't know for sure.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Another idea, what I did was box in the bottom of my home made router table with 1/4" ply and attached the front side using magnetic cabinet catches. It holds solid and is easily removable.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Router Table*

Sweet!
Great looking router table


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

For velcro I buy it at the fabric store - it's quite a bit less expensive and you can buy it in a roll if you need bulk.

They have the kind that only requires 1 length (it adheres to itself) instead of having the fabric and plastic sides separate.

Love the idea of adding the sides. well done!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

hawkeye10 said:


> Hey Marve!
> 
> From the middle of the bit to the front of the table is "9 1/2 inches"
> 
> ...


Thanks Done and I think that will work well for what I need to do!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sleeper said:


> Thanks Don, that 14” looks like it’s the perfect size for my cabinet.
> 
> I just have one more question and that is are you only using the hole in the Router Insert for the vacuum intake or do you have another intake port in the cabinet to increase the flow around the motor? I was just thinking that depending on the hole size of the Insert it might slow down the suction of the vacuum I think. I don't know for sure.


I have no other holes but yesterday I was using a flush trim bit and it was throwing dust everywhere. I changed to a bigger insert, problem sloved. Sometimes I use the fence dust port hooked to my shop vac when I really don't need the fence. I just slide it back out of the way and turn on the shop vac. Using both vacs help.

Don


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great ideas and many "thanks" for sharing. Just curious - as to what the colored chart on the front of the router cabinet is for? Be safe.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Router speed (RPM) vs bit diameter (inches) chart*



woodchux said:


> Great ideas and many "thanks" for sharing. Just curious - as to what the colored chart on the front of the router cabinet is for? Be safe.


Router speed (RPM) vs bit diameter (inches) chart. 

Search Google with the text "router bit diameter speed chart" and you will find a few of them. His looks like it is from WoodlineUSA.com.


----------

